# Paludarium proyect



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

Hello guys, I 'm a begginer and just finish building a paludarium las week and I'm planing to do a terraneum in a 35 gallon hex tank


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

here are more pics, I use concret to build the main structure


----------



## jakec (Feb 1, 2008)

What is that on the back wall?


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

can some one help to up load pic's, the system wont let me


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Looks like a decent sized tank, should offer lots of possibilities. The foggers look so cool, even if the misters do a better job...


----------



## davefan13 (Jun 14, 2007)

Use an online image hoster, such as photobucket.com to upload your pictures. Then use the "


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

Hi guys, i finnaly got to up load my pics enjoy, any questions or commets pls go ahead


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

more pics!!!!


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

and at last the materials!!!!

hehehe


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

That is COMPLETELY awesome!!  I was going to ask what exactly is living in there, but then i saw the firebelly toad(s??)! Very nice, very cool!  

What size tank is that, and how often do you do water changes? I love the presence of the aquatic plant life all around...and how you introduce land emerging from the water w/ the concrete! Very creative, very thought out.....very inspiring! ))) (i love those toads so this really hits home!)

Thanks for sharing!


Alex


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

hahaha, 

thank's for the comments, sadly I no longer have my paludarium, but it was a pretty exiting proyect , it was a 75 gallon tankk I use, I had 6 fire belly toads, two bichir fish, tons of mollies and guppys. for plants i had criptoconys under and out side of the water, anubias, java moss, air plants and bromeliads, I had three bushinose plecos, toads really love when I turn on the fogger, the will the male will sing calling the females to mate, I had to do 10% of water changes every week.

If you see closely you can see the under water caves too.


----------

